# Sweet story not a great ending



## marineman (Aug 24, 2009)

Called yesterday for a 49 y/o PNB. Patient history reveals diagnosis of colon cancer in July, patient has been receiving chemo with good results, doctors predicting full recovery. Yesterday patients spouse wanted to take off work to spend the day with pt, pt kept telling spouse to go to work but spouse refused. They had a nice breakfast together and spent a great morning together. Spouse went to run a few errands, was gone for about 45 min, got a call from pt saying to come home right away. When spouse got home pt was PNB in living room. U/A PEA noted, ALS resuscitation attempted 25 min, field term but man what a story.


----------

